# Is this a good deal



## BlueGuy (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi All-

I'm not all that knowledgable on TV displays but was wondering what you thought of this deal. Seems very cheap. Do you think it would be a good set for a basement TV room. Would largely watch sports and movies on it.

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A3092265


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Your link is not working...... many dell links don't.

What model should we search for?

edit: Nevermind, I see it's the 65C9


Yes, it's an excellent set. I bought the 60C9 from Dell back in November ($650). HomeTheater Magazine gave the 837 version a great review and there isn't much of a difference (I own an 837 version as well).

These displays go on sale all the time. It looks like it's about $1000 on Dell right now. It was about $925 last week. So, you might want to wait and see if it goes on sale again. If you're not familiar with bing.com, you might want to look into that as well, because they often offer cash back (as much as 20%) on purchases via Dell.

Even for $1000 it's a good buy, but if you want to save a bit more, be patient.


----------



## BlueGuy (Aug 29, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Your link is not working...... many dell links don't.
> 
> What model should we search for?


Sorry about that.

MITSUBISHI ELECTRONICS Mitsubishi 65" WD-65C9 DLP 1080p HDTV. Priced at $1099.

Go Tigers!


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

BlueGuy said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> MITSUBISHI ELECTRONICS Mitsubishi 65" WD-65C9 DLP 1080p HDTV. Priced at $1099.
> 
> Go Tigers!


I have a Samsung 50" 720P DLP and love it, especially for fast action and sports. Your picture should be better w/1080P!


----------

